# 2.7t swap into corrado



## a1spin (Dec 7, 2006)

I have seen this swap done & I have the engine and a corrado project currently with a vr6.Is it totaly unpractical or can it be done resonably. also what about swapping the trannys.thanks


----------



## lawtond (May 28, 2009)

*Re: 2.7t swap into corrado (a1spin)*

You find any info on this? I am curious for a fox swap...


----------



## RMILLER (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: 2.7t swap into corrado (lawtond)*

http://www.dubbedbyrma.com/s4rodo_gallery


----------



## ZX6R1033 (Oct 5, 2005)

The only question I would have is why? There is quite a bit of talk recently on swapping VRT engines into S4s. 
http://www.audizine.com/forum/...86716
Is it just something to be unique?


----------



## EuroFreak (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: 2.7t swap into corrado (a1spin)*

It might be a unique idea and a great conversation piece but from everything I have read over the years, a VR6T engine is not only more practical in the Corrado but its arguably a better engine as well. I have both a Corrado and an S4 and would definitely go the VR6T route if I hadn't already invested so much cash into a 16vT. The VR6T engines are putting down some awesome numbers and in many cases surpassing stage 3 2.7T's. And of course, fitting the VR6T in the Corrado would be the least expensive route if money is any concern to you.


----------



## RMILLER (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: 2.7t swap into corrado (EuroFreak)*

ALL WHEEL DRIVE GUYS


----------



## Jurjen (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: 2.7t swap into corrado (RMILLER)*

Vr-t man. Forget the 2.7t, I love this engine, but its a nightmare to work on, to do anything major requires engines being pulled, or subframed dropped at least. I'd go Vr-t in my S4 before I did something crazy like twin Gt28's - It would be easier to maintain and have a better power band.


----------

